# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Titanisches....

## Samuianer

*Falsche Farbe*
Neulich fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad stadteinwärts. An einer engen Stelle unter *einer Eisenbahnbrücke kommt mir ein S*chwarzer auf einem Fahrrad entgegen. Kurz bevor wir einander passieren, schüttele ich den Kopf und rufe: »Falsche Seite!« Darauf er: »Falsche Farbe!« Das war zwar politisch nicht korrekt – dafür aber ziemlich schlagfertig und souverän im Vortrag, so daß ich mir insgeheim *eine ganze Portion Hochachtung nicht ver*sagen mochte.

-Christof Goddemeier-


...und wussten sie schon das die Franzosennur ein Sorte Brot backen koennen, dies aber in 20 Varianten mit 25 Namen?!

..das die meisten Knoepfe an den Fussgaengerampeln Atrappen sind?

aus der "Titanic" online Version


_"Terrorgefahr  29.3.2008

Wegen der Veröffentlichung des Islam-kritischen Films von Geert Wilders hat sich nach Einschätzung des BKA die Gefahr von Terroranschlägen in Europa erhöht. Das ist aber nur Panikmache; es erhöht sich lediglich die Gefahr, dass Terroranschläge, die sowieso stattfinden würden, von der Presse mit der Veröffentlichung des Films begründet würden.
Der englische Videoanbieter hat nach massiven Drohungen gegen Mitarbeiter den Film wieder vom Netz genommen. Daraufhin wurden die Drohungen gemäß Terrorprozessordnung vorläufig außer Vollzug gesetzt. Es ist sowieso völlig unverständlich, wieso Geert Wilders seine eigene Situation, mit dem Tode bedroht zu werden, derart auf die ganze Gesellschaft projiziert, die damit überhaupt nichts zu tun haben will."_

aus Darvins Illustrierte...

----------


## big_cloud

find ich nix witziges dran!
Wenn son Rechts Populist Stimmen fangen will auf Kosten der Sicherheit einer ganzen Nation hoert bei mir das Verstaendnis zur Meinungsfreiheit auf, man sollte ihm das Oelkaennchen weg nehmen.

Ist aehnlich den Babblern: Grosse Fresse und nix dahinter, man kann sich ja hinter ner freiheitlich, demokratischen Grundordnung gut verstecken, wenns dann ernst wird heisst es: Kamerad schiess Du, ich hol Verpflegung  ::  
Ob die Jungs unter nem NAZI/STASI Regime auch das Maul so weit aufreissen wuerden?
Ich wage das zu bezweifeln!

Gruss
Lothar

----------


## Samuianer

Klar, hat so Jeder seinen Standpunkt.

Meine egal, ob Rechts oder Links, die Geschichte unter Meinungsfreiheit und Recht auf freie Meinungsaeusserung zu tun hat... in Indonesien sind sie schon wieder auf der Strasse und in Pakistan wird bestimmt wieder die Niederlaendische Fahne verbrannt, der weil sie ihre eigenen Landsleute von Dafur bis Indonesien in die Luft jagen!

-Meine Meinung-

----------


## guenny

> find ich nix witziges dran!
> Wenn son Rechts Populist Stimmen fangen will auf Kosten der Sicherheit einer ganzen Nation ......
> 
> Gruss
> Lothar


Witzig war das Ganze sicher nicht, auch nicht so gedacht.
Es hat aber sicher nicht viel mit Stimmenfang zu tun. Es wird ja von niemandem behauptet, dass er etwas manipuliert habe. Im Gegenteil, unter künstlerischen Aspekten wird ihm gerade zum Vorwqurf gemacht, dass er ausschließlich bekanntes Filmmaterial  sowie bekannte Informationen aneinandergereiht hat. 
Jetzt kann man ihm vorwerfen, o.k., auch in der Bibel gibts genügend blutrünstige Zitate. Und Filmmaterial über Greuel von Christen gibts auch zur Genüge. Könnte man auch montieren. Der Unterschied liegt doch darin, dass er mit dem Tode bedroht wird, hätte er dasselbe mit christlichen Zitaten getan, hätte höchstens der Vatikan protestiert und für seine arme Seele gebetet.

----------


## big_cloud

Extremisten halt, die wo welche nicht unter die Gaussche Normalverteilung fallen, jene gabs immer und wirds immer geben, Ausschuss !

----------


## Hua Hin

Und ich dachte schon, als ich die Überschrift las, 
jetzt gibt`s was über unseren Oliver Kahn zu lesen.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------


## Samuianer

am Lustigsten ist das der Thread hier "Witziges" heisst und wenn Mensch dann so betrachtet wohin das Ganze abdriftet...  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Sorry Manfred,
aber wenn ich Titan lese,
denke ich an Olli oder Edelmetall.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Samuianer

> Sorry Manfred,
> aber wenn ich Titan lese,
> denke ich an Olli oder Edelmetall.
> 
> Gruss Alex



War von "Titanic", meine Freund wuerde wieder sagen as liest sich eigentlich "titt-a-nic', dem deutschen Satire Magazin http://www.titanic-magazin.de/ abgeleitet... war mal, neben Konkret und Pardon, meine Lieblingslektuere! 

Die scheinen da einen Thai als Editor zu haben:



ich sag nur: "Swami Durchananda"   ::

----------


## Samuianer

Literaturnobelpreisträger Günter Grass hat sich in zwei Prozessen nunmehr rechtskräftig durchgesetzt: Die FAZ mußte anerkennen, daß sie Briefe von Grass an den ehemaligen Wirtschaftsminister Schiller zu Unrecht veröffentlicht hatte, und Grass-Biograph Michael Jürgs darf nicht mehr behaupten, Grass sei freiwillig zur SS gegangen. Das aber reicht Grass noch lange nicht! Weitere Klagen sind anhängig:

* Der Spiegel soll zukünftig nicht mehr behaupten dürfen, die SS sei möglicherweise in Dinge wie Vandalismus, Fahrradklau und Klingelmäuschen verstrickt gewesen, und falls doch, dann habe Grass davon aber ganz bestimmt nichts gewußt.

* Gegen die Süddeutsche prozessiert Grass wegen der Behauptung des Blattes, das Dritte Reich habe etwas mit dem "sogenannten Rassismus" zu tun. Er, Grass, wisse ganz sicher, daß dieser "sogenannte Rassismus" eine Erfindung der Amerikaner sei, die sich erst nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg als "ein weiteres der fundamentalen Verbrechen dieser ruchlosen Nation im letzten Jahrhundert" manifestiert habe.

* Der Super Illu will Grass gerichtlich die Aussage verbieten lassen, er, Günter Grass, sei "ein Schriftsteller". "Ich bin Literaturnobelpreisträger! Wenn überhaupt, dann bin ich der Schriftsteller, nicht irgendeiner!"

* Weiterhin erwirkt Grass gerade eine Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Ein Herz für Tiere, die der Zeitschrift untersagt, im Zusammenhang mit Walrössern Worte wie "faltig", "Paarungstrieb" oder "Imponierkämpfe" zu benutzen.

----------

